# ¿los Cajas cobran comisión por cancelar una cuenta corriente?



## Meich (22 May 2008)

Pues mi pregunta está motivada porque esta mañana he ido a mi caja de toda la vida, a cancelar una cuenta, ya que tengo la nómina domiciliada en otra entidad, y me encuentro con la sorpresa de que me piden que abone 4,87 €. No me han sabido explicar en concepto de qué, por lo que me he ido sin cancelar y les he dicho q mañana volvería para que me explicaran el concepto.


A ver quién lo sabe.


----------



## Eduard (22 May 2008)

Meichenbaum dijo:


> Pues mi pregunta está motivada porque esta mañana he ido a mi caja de toda la vida, a cancelar una cuenta, ya que tengo la nómina domiciliada en otra entidad, y me encuentro con la sorpresa de que me piden que abone 4,87 €. No me han sabido explicar en concepto de qué, por lo que me he ido sin cancelar y les he dicho q mañana volvería para que me explicaran el concepto.
> 
> 
> A ver quién lo sabe.



En La Caixa de Tarragona me dijeron que no hacía falta que la cancelase, que ella lo haría sola en unos tres meses si no hacía movimientos y la tenía a cero. Les dije que ni se les ocurriera cobrarme nada de mantenimiento y me dijeron que no, que tranquilo. De momento sigue a cero. Pero hay que estar al loro porque son todos unos cabrones y no me fío un pelo.


----------



## Syndark (22 May 2008)

Pase lo que pase, al cancelar una cuenta pideles que te den un certificado de que dicha cuenta queda bien cerradita.

Es practica habitual de ciertos bancos, entre ellos el santander, decirle a los clientes que la cuenta esta cerrada, y la dejan a 0.Por supuesto cuando acaba el año te pasan la comision de mantenimiento y a partir de ahi a multiplicar la deuda astronomicamente para recobrarla luego.

Yo he llegado a ver casos de 300 euros de deuda.


----------



## jhezlin (22 May 2008)

Meichenbaum dijo:


> Pues mi pregunta está motivada porque esta mañana he ido a mi caja de toda la vida, a cancelar una cuenta, ya que tengo la nómina domiciliada en otra entidad, y me encuentro con la sorpresa de que me piden que abone 4,87 €. No me han sabido explicar en concepto de qué, por lo que me he ido sin cancelar y les he dicho q mañana volvería para que me explicaran el concepto.
> 
> A ver quién lo sabe.



Seguramente cuando tenías la nómina domiciliada tenías la ventaja de no tener comisiones, pero al quitarlo, las condiciones han cambiado. No lo sé, es una suposición.


----------



## gusaceo (22 May 2008)

Eduard dijo:


> En La Caixa de Tarragona me dijeron que no hacía falta que la cancelase, que ella lo haría sola en unos tres meses si no hacía movimientos y la tenía a cero. Les dije que ni se les ocurriera cobrarme nada de mantenimiento y me dijeron que no, que tranquilo. De momento sigue a cero. Pero hay que estar al loro porque son todos unos cabrones y no me fío un pelo.




tsss! eh! sin ofender eh? que me acabas de llamar cabron! como me jode que acuseis sin tener ni zorrix.

en Caixa Tarragona si no usas la cuenta se carga la comisión, luego se te abona, así cada mes, hasta que por inoperatividad se cierra (todo lo hacemos nosotros a manita x si algún dia te da por volverla a usar que no tengas un saldo negativo ni se te haya cerrado). Antes de cerrarla, al menos en mi oficina se llama por telefono para ver si la quiere para algo o la quiere cancelar definitivamente.

cuidadín... que lo vemos todo... jejejejeeeeeeeee


----------



## reallife (22 May 2008)

En banesto me cobraron 4 euros y pico por cancelar la cuenta. Y todo comenzó porque me cobraban comisión de mantenimiento (4 euros mensuales) aún teniendo la nómina domiciliada. Les dije que no estaba de acuerdo con la comisión pero ni puto caso. 

Así que cogí mi nómina, pagué los 4 euros que me pedían y me fui a otro banco. A tomar por culo. A la semana me llamaron diciendo que había sido un malentendido y que la persona que me atendió no lo hizo bien, que volviera, ya no me cobraban la comisión. A tomar por culo. Sigo en el otro banco. Y en éste no me cobran comisión ninguna.

Se les están yendo la mitad de los clientes porque los puñeteros no cargan el cajero y los mismos se tienen que ir a otra entidad a sacar dinero pagando la correspondiente comisión. A esa oficina le quedan tres telediarios y medio.

PS. Perdón por las palabrotas pero es que lo de esta gente es de traca.


----------



## Goyo (23 May 2008)

No creo que te lo cobren como comisión por cancelar la cuenta. Lo más probable es que te cobren la comisión de mantenimiento pendiente hasta el momento de cerrar la cuenta.


----------



## cyberna (23 May 2008)

¿Pero es legal cobrar por cancelar una cuenta?, ¿existe alguna normativa especifica o cada banco/caja va por su cuenta?


----------



## Meich (23 May 2008)

Esta mañana he ido a cancelar la cuenta. Esta vez han sabido explicarme el motivo de los 4 € y pico, se trata de la parte proporcional de mantenimiento anual de la cuenta. Esto es 6€ cada 6 meses. En fin, unos ladrones.

Eso si, les he dicho los motivos por los que me iba: LAS COMISIONES.

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## sandokan31416 (24 May 2008)

Te recomiendo que escribas una reclamación al defensor del cliente y la presentes en tu sucursal o bien , si ya no te la aceptan, se la envíes por correo o la entregues y te guardes una copia sellada. 

A un director de sucursal le fastidia especialmente que le pongan en evidencia y que por cobrar unos euros de comisión deje que un cliente se lleve su nómina. 

Hace un par de meses abrí un hilo sobre el tema de las comisiones, en mi caso de KK Duero , y de cómo escupen sobre la mano que les da de comer .. 

Han conseguido que cancele una tarjeta, un seguro, dos cuentas y que me lleve la _mínima_, digo la nómina .


----------



## gusaceo (24 May 2008)

Meichenbaum dijo:


> Esta mañana he ido a cancelar la cuenta. Esta vez han sabido explicarme el motivo de los 4 € y pico, se trata de la parte proporcional de mantenimiento anual de la cuenta. Esto es 6€ cada 6 meses. En fin, unos ladrones.
> 
> Eso si, les he dicho los motivos por los que me iba: LAS COMISIONES.
> 
> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.




me jode que llameis ladrones a los que trabajamos en banca, dime en cuantos sitios te ofrecen la garantía de que tu dinero, pase lo que pase, va a estar a salvo, si alguien lo roba, te lo pondrán ellos de su bolsillo, además, te darán intereses por él, osea, pagarte por tu dinero tan solo por tenerlo ahí. y por encima te cobran cuanto? 12 € al año? creo que al lado de eso 1.20 que cuesta un puto café con leche me parece una estafa no crees?

PD: y no todos los bancos cobran tantísimas comisiones.


----------



## Mancini (24 May 2008)

gusaceo dijo:


> me jode que llameis ladrones a los que trabajamos en banca, dime en cuantos sitios te ofrecen la garantía de que tu dinero, pase lo que pase, va a estar a salvo, si alguien lo roba, te lo pondrán ellos de su bolsillo, además, te darán intereses por él, osea, pagarte por tu dinero tan solo por tenerlo ahí. y por encima te cobran cuanto? 12 € al año? creo que al lado de eso 1.20 que cuesta un puto café con leche me parece una estafa no crees?
> 
> PD: y no todos los bancos cobran tantísimas comisiones.



Te guardan el dinero como un favor o quieren ese dinero para moverlo y sacar ellos beneficios? Te cobran 12€ (en ocasiones bastante más) cuando gracias a que tu les has dejado tu dinero durante todo un año han ganado una cantidad que creo que algo más de 12€ habrá sido.

Deduzco que trabajas en un banco y te lo tomas como algo personal. Las quejas en la mayoría de los casos no van hacia el que nos atiende, sino hacia la política de comisiones de muchas entidades.


----------



## gusaceo (24 May 2008)

Mancini dijo:


> Te guardan el dinero como un favor o quieren ese dinero para moverlo y sacar ellos beneficios? Te cobran 12€ (en ocasiones bastante más) cuando gracias a que tu les has dejado tu dinero durante todo un año han ganado una cantidad que creo que algo más de 12€ habrá sido.
> 
> Deduzco que trabajas en un banco y te lo tomas como algo personal. Las quejas en la mayoría de los casos no van hacia el que nos atiende, sino hacia la política de comisiones de muchas entidades.



PERO MACHO! ES QUE LOS QUE TRABAJAMOS EN BANCA NO SOMOS LAS HERMANITAS DE LA CARIDAD! manda huevos! si no fuese un negocio yono tendría nada que llevarme a la boca a fin de mes! xD O es que cuando vas a que te den un masaje te jode que te presenten la factura al final? eso sí que jode, que venga un tio gordo te manosee entero y por encima te cobre! xD

de ahí a ladrones hay un rato eh? otra cosa es k a veces sí k ocurre que la gente no dice la verdad, o dice verdades a medias, o las omite directamente. eso sí está mal, y ahí si que se puede reconocer cierta estafa, esa no es mi política, no quiero problemas y siempre lo explico todo clarito y alto. pero cobrar por un servicio me parece lo más normal del mundo, si te gusta guarda el dinero debajo del colchón k nadie te obliga a meterlo en un banco.

en el que estoy yo si tienes nomina y pensión no se cobra nada d nada.


----------



## Mancini (24 May 2008)

gusaceo dijo:


> PERO MACHO! ES QUE LOS QUE TRABAJAMOS EN BANCA NO SOMOS LAS HERMANITAS DE LA CARIDAD! manda huevos! si no fuese un negocio yono tendría nada que llevarme a la boca a fin de mes! xD O es que cuando vas a que te den un masaje te jode que te presenten la factura al final? eso sí que jode, que venga un tio gordo te manosee entero y por encima te cobre! xD
> 
> de ahí a ladrones hay un rato eh? otra cosa es k a veces sí k ocurre que la gente no dice la verdad, o dice verdades a medias, o las omite directamente. eso sí está mal, y ahí si que se puede reconocer cierta estafa, esa no es mi política, no quiero problemas y siempre lo explico todo clarito y alto. pero cobrar por un servicio me parece lo más normal del mundo, si te gusta guarda el dinero debajo del colchón k nadie te obliga a meterlo en un banco.
> 
> en el que estoy yo si tienes nomina y pensión no se cobra nada d nada.



En el ejemplo que has puesto de el masaje la relación es muy diferente a la que se mantiene con un banco. El masajista no obtiene ningún otro beneficio que el dinero que yo le pago por el masaje (estoy bueno pero espero que no se ponga palote tocándome), en cambio el banco utiliza el dinero que le dejo cada mes para sus inversiones, préstamos, etc de manera que ya obtiene un beneficio, y además me cobra una serie de comisiones en concepto de mantenimiento de cuenta.

Si encima tienes domiciliado nómina o pensión y te cobran comisiones ya me parece algo insultante.


----------



## gusaceo (25 May 2008)

Mancini dijo:


> En el ejemplo que has puesto de el masaje la relación es muy diferente a la que se mantiene con un banco. El masajista no obtiene ningún otro beneficio que el dinero que yo le pago por el masaje (estoy bueno pero espero que no se ponga palote tocándome), en cambio el banco utiliza el dinero que le dejo cada mes para sus inversiones, préstamos, etc de manera que ya obtiene un beneficio, y además me cobra una serie de comisiones en concepto de mantenimiento de cuenta.
> 
> Si encima tienes domiciliado nómina o pensión y te cobran comisiones ya me parece algo insultante.



que ya, que ya lo se, es que no tiene mucho que ver un masajista con un banco, pero tio, si se puede, se cobra, cambiate de banco/caja dnd no te cobren comisiones, k los hay, dnd trabajo yo practicamente no se cobran comisiones por nada, eso sí, el margen a tomar por el culo, es lo que tiene, y por encima los clientes si le dan un 0.5% más en otro banco se van, así que para que hacerles favores si luego son unos rateros k x 4 euros te dejan tirado y con el margen jodido? si está cipotecado aún, k dan penilla y más hoy día.


----------



## Carlos SS (26 May 2008)

Gusaceo, Gusaceo ...

Aprovecha porque te quedan cuatro día de currar en la Banca "robando a los pobres para dárselo a manos llenas a los ricos". Cuando venga la "limpieza necesaria" de las entidades financieras muchas oficinitas cerrarán y espero que los ladrones para los que trabajes estén entre ellos.

Los bancos a base de comisioncitas han conseguido triplicar sus beneficios durante el pasado año 2007. A ver quien hace el favor a quien.


----------



## roebek (26 May 2008)

gusaceo dijo:


> dime en cuantos sitios te ofrecen la garantía de que tu dinero, pase lo que pase, va a estar a salvo



Jeje, esperemos que dentro de unos meses no tengamos que recuperar este mensaje para la posteridad. Sobre todo viendo cómo andan las cuentas de la Cajitus Tarraconensis... 



Syndark dijo:


> Es practica habitual de ciertos bancos, entre ellos el santander, decirle a los clientes que la cuenta esta cerrada, y la dejan a 0.Por supuesto cuando acaba el año te pasan la comision de mantenimiento y a partir de ahi a multiplicar la deuda astronomicamente para recobrarla luego. Yo he llegado a ver casos de 300 euros de deuda.



Yo hace años tenía una cuenta en el Santander con 100 pelas que pasaron a ser 60 céntimos. Ellos no cobraban comisiones y yo no usaba la cuenta. Pero un buen día comenzaron a cobrar... y a mandarme cartitas con números en negativo. Un buen día se cansaron y me enviaron una carta en la que me decían que me hacían un ingreso por el valor exacto del negativo y procedían a cerrar la cuenta por falta de uso. Y hasta hoy.



cyberna dijo:


> ¿Pero es legal cobrar por cancelar una cuenta?, ¿existe alguna normativa especifica o cada banco/caja va por su cuenta?



A mi abuela pretendieron cobrarle 36 eurazos de comisión de cancelación en el Banco Simeón (no sé qué pasó al final). Y yo ando a ver cómo consigo cerrar una en el Pastor sin que me claven nada (me consta que también las cobran, pero no sé cuánto).


----------



## sandokan31416 (27 May 2008)

*Pedid siempre cancelación de datos*

Porque les podéis meter una buena por la puerta trasera. 


Hace un par de semanas a mi aseguradora de automóvil le han caído más de 100.000€ de multa por jugar con mis datos.


----------



## federicoterron (27 May 2008)

sandokan31416 dijo:


> Porque les podéis meter una buena por la puerta trasera.
> 
> 
> Hace un par de semanas a mi aseguradora de automóvil le han caído más de 100.000€ de multa por jugar con mis datos.



En serio???


----------



## sandokan31416 (28 May 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> En serio???



Sí . 

La única cuestión es que todavía no lo han hecho público . 
Pero lo harán próximamente, ocultando mis datos. 

Aviso a navegantes . Si estais recibiendo una cartita de la compañía en cuestión diciendo que si no marcáis la casilla correspondiente vuestros datos pueden acabar en la Conchinchina la razón es que les han emplumado con una sanción de más de 100.000€, y todavía les ha salido barato, que podía haber sido cuatro veces más. 

Vale, ahora recurrirán a la Audiencia Nacional etc, etc... Y puede que consigan rebajar y retrasar la sanción, pero al menos espabilan ... 





Y remarco que de ese dinero yo no voy a cobrar un leuro, ni era esa mi intención. a mí que me dejen en paz con chorradas publicitarias y clubes de fidelización, yo no quiero cromos, quiero buen servicio, esa es la mejor fidelización de un cliente.


----------



## Eduard (28 May 2008)

gusaceo dijo:


> tsss! eh! sin ofender eh? que me acabas de llamar cabron! como me jode que acuseis sin tener ni zorrix.
> 
> en Caixa Tarragona si no usas la cuenta se carga la comisión, luego se te abona, así cada mes, hasta que por inoperatividad se cierra (todo lo hacemos nosotros a manita x si algún dia te da por volverla a usar que no tengas un saldo negativo ni se te haya cerrado). Antes de cerrarla, al menos en mi oficina se llama por telefono para ver si la quiere para algo o la quiere cancelar definitivamente.
> 
> cuidadín... que lo vemos todo... jejejejeeeeeeeee



No te ofendas hombre, que cabrón tampoco es que sea un gran insulto y además reconoce que sois todos unos cabronazos del quince. No estoy en contra de que los bancos ganen dinero. Son empresas, y tienen que ganarlo, son tiendas de dinero. Quizá podría estar a favor de que las cajas ganen algo menos, pero bueno...

El problema es que muchas veces si te ven pardillo, a parte de cobrarte todas las comisiones por todo lo que pueden, te colocan un crédito hipotecario, un préstamo, o algún fondo garantizado de estos que están tan de moda y en los que solo ganan ellos. Muchos te colocan los productos con medias verdades, con engaños, y/o desinformación, jurándote que el que el euribor no subirá mas del 3%; son muy culpables de la situación pepita, de la burbuja inmobiliaria y de las hipotecas basura, unos CABRONES.


----------



## adrlana (28 May 2008)

Meichenbaum dijo:


> Pues mi pregunta está motivada porque esta mañana he ido a mi caja de toda la vida, a cancelar una cuenta, ya que tengo la nómina domiciliada en otra entidad, y me encuentro con la sorpresa de que me piden que abone 4,87 €. No me han sabido explicar en concepto de qué, por lo que me he ido sin cancelar y les he dicho q mañana volvería para que me explicaran el concepto.
> 
> 
> A ver quién lo sabe.



sim, *B*ar*B*a*K*oa si que cobra


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (27 Jun 2010)

gusaceo dijo:


> tsss! eh! sin ofender eh? que me acabas de llamar cabron! como me jode que acuseis sin tener ni zorrix.
> 
> en Caixa Tarragona si no usas la cuenta se carga la comisión, luego se te abona, así cada mes, hasta que por inoperatividad se cierra (todo lo hacemos nosotros a manita x si algún dia te da por volverla a usar que no tengas un saldo negativo ni se te haya cerrado). Antes de cerrarla, al menos en mi oficina se llama por telefono para ver si la quiere para algo o la quiere cancelar definitivamente.
> 
> cuidadín... que lo vemos todo... jejejejeeeeeeeee



Caixa Tarragona prevé cerrar 12 de las 176 oficinas que tiene en la demarcación | Cajas y Bancos

¿Qué tal se está en el paro?

Caixa Tarragona pedirá 1.250 millones, 65 menos de lo previsto*-*Diari de Tarragona

Respecto al posible despido de 1.800 trabajadores, el presidente de la Diputación -la entidad fundadora de Caixa Tarragona- dijo que esta cifra “forma parte de la negociación” y aseguró que las bajas laborales se producirán únicamente por jubilaciones anticipadas o despidos incentivados y pactados.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (1 Jul 2010)

Me encanta que refloteis este tipo de hilos

Owned!


----------



## clinadin (23 Sep 2010)

¿Y el Banco Popular cobra por dar de baja la cuenta?


----------



## CaCO3 (23 Sep 2010)

gusaceo dijo:


> me jode que llameis ladrones a los que trabajamos en banca, dime en cuantos sitios te ofrecen la garantía de que tu dinero, pase lo que pase,



Mi dinerto lo tenéis invertido en Dios sabe qué ganando: no me lo guardáis. ¿Os lucráis com mi dinero y encima os tengo que pagar?



gusaceo dijo:


> va a estar a salvo, si alguien lo roba, te lo pondrán ellos de su bolsillo, además, te darán intereses por él, osea, pagarte por tu dinero tan solo por tenerlo ahí. y por encima te cobran cuanto? 12 € al año? creo que al lado de eso 1.20 que cuesta un puto café con leche me parece una estafa no crees?
> 
> PD: y no todos los bancos cobran tantísimas comisiones.




Por cierto, ¿en qué sucursal trabajas? Es que me gustaría ir a pedir un préstamo con estas condiciones: me dais 300.000 euros y yo os cobro la módica cantidad de 4 euros mensuales por tomarme la molestia de guardároslo: es que son muchos billetes.

Al año os devuelvo los 300.000 euros y en paz. De puta madre, ¿no?


----------

